# Automatic headlights turn on too soon



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

My automatic headlights come on too soon - like an hour before sunset. I've tried changing the setting to both early and late in the Car settings menu, but no difference. I would like the light sensor to be more aware that it's nowhere near dusk. VCDS setting changes possible?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Wish they just came on an hour ahead of sunset. Mine come on with every tree I drive by, seemingly even a tall blade of grass. Or even better on a bright sunny day it will get scared of its own shadow and turn them on.

Yet, they don't come on on a gloomy overcast rainy day.


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

OBD adapters (carista, OBDEleven, etc) have automatic light threshold settings.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine is the same way, very annoying. Don’t feel like taking it to the dealership. I just leave them off and turn them on at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

mattyice703 said:


> OBD adapters (carista, OBDEleven, etc) have automatic light threshold settings.


Doesn’t help. I’ve tried it on mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojowasher (Apr 17, 2006)

why do you care? I would rather they be over cautious than leave me driving around in crappy weather with no taillights on.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

jojowasher said:


> why do you care? I would rather they be over cautious than leave me driving around in crappy weather with no taillights on.


I really don't care about the headlights or the tail lights. What bothers me the most about this sensitive light sensor is when I am using Google Maps for navigation. It automatically switches to night mode every time I go under a bridge or even a tree. Then it takes a few seconds to switch back to day light mode. This happens over and over and it can become irksome.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

jojowasher said:


> why do you care? I would rather they be over cautious than leave me driving around in crappy weather with no taillights on.


That’s the thing. It’s overly sensitive to shadows but does not turn on in gloomy rainy weather.


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I really don't care about the headlights or the tail lights. What bothers me the most about this sensitive light sensor is when I am using Google Maps for navigation. It automatically switches to night mode every time I go under a bridge or even a tree. Then it takes a few seconds to switch back to day light mode. This happens over and over and it can become irksome.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


You can set to have the Infotainment to DAY, or NIGHT or AUTO. You have it set to AUTO and hense the maps change along with the rest of the stiff.

Happy New Year

n


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

pbrowne said:


> My automatic headlights come on too soon - like an hour before sunset. I've tried changing the setting to both early and late in the Car settings menu, but no difference. I would like the light sensor to be more aware that it's nowhere near dusk. VCDS setting changes possible?


You need change coding BCM 09 -> RLHS module change coding from 00A8DD to 3CA8D7


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I really don't care about the headlights or the tail lights. What bothers me the most about this sensitive light sensor is when I am using Google Maps for navigation. It automatically switches to night mode every time I go under a bridge or even a tree. Then it takes a few seconds to switch back to day light mode. This happens over and over and it can become irksome.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Google maps uses its own database of "dark" places where it will automatically switch to night display independent of the in-vehicle nav system. Underpasses and tunnels are some of those places. It will even do this if you have google maps displaying on the phone by itself.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> You need change coding BCM 09 -> RLHS module change coding from 00A8DD to 3CA8D7


Made this change in mine. Now I have to wait and see if it helps 

Thank You for your letting us know 

Paul 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Found two adaptations that may involve the sensitivity of the headlamp operation.

9 Central	MAS08228	ENG133134	Light sensor-Twilight limit hysteresis upper limit	1200lx
9 Central MAS08228	ENG133434	Light sensor-Twilight limit hysteresis lower limit	2200lx

I translated the German into English and this is what I got. I don't personally know what lx is so I didn't mess with it.

Googled lx
The lux (symbol: lx) is the SI derived unit of illuminance and luminous emittance, measuring luminous flux per unit area. It is equal to one lumen per square metre. In photometry, this is used as a measure of the intensity, as perceived by the human eye, of light that hits or passes through a surface.


----------



## KJVW (Jan 4, 2019)

Wanted to see if the change made a difference in the sensitivity of the Auto feature? 

Mine is very sensitive as well and I'm worried it looks like I am flashing people with my lights going through shadows and under bridges.

If there is a fix it would be nice!


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Vasia01 said:


> You need change coding BCM 09 -> RLHS module change coding from 00A8DD to 3CA8D7


Curious what the label is on those bits you changed to get that code...


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Try 3CA8D7 or 3CA8D2 coding. 3CA8D7 is more sesitive, that 3CA8D2.


----------



## jeehole (Oct 19, 2018)

I have the same problem where Google Maps is too sensitive to light changes from shadows and over passes.

Its not Google Maps - its the light sensor in the car. The same thing happens with my wife's phone on apple car play, and with the built in VW Navigation.

There is a developer setting in Android Auto to tell it to use the phone to control day/night mode instead of the car. When I change this it no longer switches to night mode under an overpass. It seems to use the time of sunset to make the change. However, this setting doesn't stick and I have to toggle it off and on each time which is a pain.

Would really love a way to adjust the sensitivity of the car's sensor.


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

My concern is that I have HID lights and they come on when I pass under a bridge and then go off with in a couple of seconds. Not good for the HID as they never warm up.
I have changed the sensitivity with VCDS but it did nothing.

I do not show that additional module in my 09 Central, so I did not want to code it manually.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

goodtill said:


> My concern is that I have HID lights and they come on when I pass under a bridge and then go off with in a couple of seconds. *Not good for the HID as they never warm up*......


Proof? Technical support to your claim?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

goodtill said:


> I do not show that additional module in my 09 Central, so I did not want to code it manually.


Only Sel-P has light and rain sensor.


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

Vasia01 said:


> Only Sel-P has light and rain sensor.



The SEL have auto lights and I installed the rain sensor


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

I know the OP is concerned about when the lights come on at dusk (too early), though most chimed in they're concerned about them coming on so quickly under overpasses, bridges and in shadows. I also notice there is little delay in those instances.

I ran an admap on 09 - Central Electronics and found a channel labeled "Light sensor-Tunnel_einschalt_verzoegerung" which Google translates to "tunnel switch-on delay." My factory value was set to 2. I'm assuming the 2 represents seconds so I'll try changing it to a 6 or 8. I'll test it and report back if there's any change in the behavior under overpasses.

It accepted an 8 so we’ll see what, if anything changes...


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

type17volkswagen said:


> ...I'll test it and report back if there's any change in the behavior under overpasses.


Fail. No change. No love.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

type17volkswagen said:


> Fail. No change. No love.


For some lighting system changes you have to go into the setup (in the radio) and reset the lighting so that it re-reads the adaptation channels. I know that I had to do this when I changed the comfort blinking from 3 to 4. It looked like nothing happened until I did the reset. I do not know if this will help with this or not.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Killswitch24 (Mar 30, 2015)

Don is right. Definitely try the reset in the radio before you give up.

I'll try it this weekend too if it'll stop freakin raining.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Killswitch24 said:


> Don is right. Definitely try the reset in the radio before you give up.
> 
> I'll try it this weekend too if it'll stop freakin raining.


Yeah his suggestions seems reasonable. I'll give it a try.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

type17volkswagen said:


> Yeah his suggestions seems reasonable. I'll give it a try.


Reset settings to factory via the infotainment. No change to the tunnel delay.


----------



## NJTiggy12 (Oct 14, 2019)

Bumping this in hopes of a resolution. Picked up my Tiguan last week and having the lights come on and the Infotainment change to night mode every underpass is making me rage.

Updated the Automatic Light Threshold to low in Carista but no luck.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

NJTiggy12 said:


> .....Updated the Automatic Light Threshold to low in Carista but no luck.


Change it in the vehicles menu using the OM instructions.


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

NJTiggy12 said:


> Bumping this in hopes of a resolution. Picked up my Tiguan last week and having the lights come on and the Infotainment change to night mode every underpass is making me rage.
> 
> Updated the Automatic Light Threshold to low in Carista but no luck.


Nothing you can do about it, unfortunately. Just accept it. Most cars do this.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep, I can confirm. There is currently no solution for it.

I was at dealership two weeks ago for a service. I asked service advisor to see if there are any TSBs for it. There was nothing. Also, mechanic looked into ODIS and did not find anything.

Maybe just call VW and file complain


----------



## NJTiggy12 (Oct 14, 2019)

PeteC said:


> Nothing you can do about it, unfortunately. Just accept it. Most cars do this.


I can't! I do a lot of highway driving. I'm going 80MPH passing through 25ft. of shadows for a maximum of 2 seconds - the touchscreen contrast flicks dark and the headlights pop on EVERY single overpass that I drive under. 

It's insane. 

The only alternative is turning off the auto and driving without DRLs (pass).


EDIT: most cars do not do this. I can't count how many vehicles I've driven with Auto-adjusting lights don't behave this way. Hell, my 04 Toyota Avalon beater auto-headlights are more intuitive.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

NJTiggy12 said:


> I can't! I do a lot of highway driving. I'm going 80MPH passing through 25ft. of shadows for a maximum of 2 seconds - the touchscreen contrast flicks dark and the headlights pop on EVERY single overpass that I drive under.
> 
> It's insane.
> 
> ...


I'd 100% agree with you - its super annoying, especially watching the radio flash from light to dark constantly. I feel like i'm always flashing people thanks for the auto headlights. the ones on my 2015 Golf were so much better, waited the correct amount of time before kicking on.


----------



## titleman (Sep 29, 2019)

I would never buy this car knowing that the lights were so sensitive. Changing for very shadow of bridge, tree, building or whatever is plain crazy. WAKE UP VOLKSWAGON and issue a fix.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I also dont agree with the statement that every car does that. All the cars i ever owned with automatic headlights were not as sensitive. This is definitely a bug which VW is not addressing. 
This light sensitivity is not normal!

Ok ill just call VW. The more people actually report it the better changes they'll do something about it. Maybe in later years but eventually. Just like they addressed transmission lag in 2018 model. 

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

I agree. Mine behaves exactly the same way. However, my 06 pathfinder behaved exactly the same way as well. I ended up just getting used to it and it’s been so many years now I barely notice it, until after I read this thread. Now it’s top of mind again, thanks.


----------



## NJTiggy12 (Oct 14, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> I also dont agree with the statement that every car does that. All the cars i ever owned with automatic headlights were not as sensitive. This is definitely a bug which VW is not addressing.
> This light sensitivity is not normal!
> 
> Ok ill just call VW. The more people actually report it the better changes they'll do something about it. Maybe in later years but eventually. Just like they addressed transmission lag in 2018 model.
> ...



Let me know the # you call and what the reception of your feedback is on VWs end.

Amending my post earlier about the DRLs turning off when the lights are "off" (not auto). Confirming that DRLs remain on even when the knob is vertical. Guess I'll just go with that


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

NJTiggy12 said:


> Let me know the # you call and what the reception of your feedback is on VWs end.
> 
> Amending my post earlier about the DRLs turning off when the lights are "off" (not auto). Confirming that DRLs remain on even when the knob is vertical. Guess I'll just go with that


apparently there is a way to change it but i couldn't find the adaption in ODB11. from another forum:

Module 9
Adaptions - search for ENG115734 and change to inactive.

I cannot find this anywhere...


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Just drive with your headlights on... I don't understand why you are freaking out. The car turns the lights off on it's own, the only time I've touched the knob is to try to convince an idiot well after dark they should use headlights.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

If you were talking to me my lights are always on and I use my maps 99% of the time. I prefer dark mode for maps anyway.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## titleman (Sep 29, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> If you were talking to me my lights are always on and I use my maps 99% of the time. I prefer dark mode for maps anyway.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


So your way is the right way and our way the wrong way. Sorry I was really messed up.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

titleman said:


> So your way is the right way and our way the wrong way. Sorry I was really messed up.


It's verifiable that other cars notice you sooner if your lights are on... Making it less likely that someone will pull out in front of you.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------

